# oxidized taste



## tonyt (Jan 7, 2012)

I posted this topic on another forum also, forgive me if you're seen it there. I am concerned that the problem is my barrel. Actually the previous wine that came out of the barrel in October tasted slightly "off". I never liked that kit all along the way (MM Meg Rojo Intensio) so I didn't think much about it. 

If my barrel has an issue what off taste might it impart (oxidized or something else)?

Could the MMM RI infected the barrel with something? I rinse well and sanitize between uses and never leave empty.

This was my post, if you have a comment make it on the forum, might help others too.
"I have a CC Showcase Syrah ready to bottle but taste slightly oxidized. What can I do, I have read somewhere that there may be emergency measures I can take. It has been in 23 ltr Vidal barrel for three months. Topped up every two weeks or so. Taste has made a change on the past 2-3 weeks or so but just now obviously noticeable. I have never had the barrel empty for more than an hour with sanitizing rinses in between batches. Barrel is one year old. I plan to bottle tomorrow".


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 7, 2012)

What does it taste like? Are you sure it is oxidized?

Has it changed colors, taste or smell of sherry, etc??


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 7, 2012)

How long were you waiting between top offs?

Did you spray around the opening with KMETA after you topped off or any time you saw any wine seep out from around the silicon bung?

Was the bung inserted firmly?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

Tony could it be S02? If your local supply house has any copper sulphate you could do a test for it.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 7, 2012)

Jon-It definitely tastes oxidized, old. The Sherry smell is a good description but not sweet. 

Mike-I only top up the barrel ever other week or so and I spray the bung with sanitizer and only spray around the hole if I overfill or otherwise get wine on the outside of the barrel. 

Dan-so2 is not degassing well, right? I am OCD about degassing, at least 30 minutes total, 10 minutes at 30 minute intervals.

Any suggestion to help. Someone on another forum suggests Cassien fining agents. I have Sparkoiloid and also have Keilelsol/Chitosan. Says clairifying again may forfeit some flavor but would reduce the oxidized taste.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2012)

S02 is a rotten sock smell. It is from the yeast being strained and pooping out but Oder's. It could be strained due to temp or not enough or too many nutrients. One product that has just been discusse on here is Reduless, if that was the problem.


----------



## tonyt (Jan 7, 2012)

Not a rotten smell, Sherry best describes it.
I called the Sage of Carrollton and spoke to Joseph. His suggestion is to fine it again with Polyclar 10. He said it is used specifically for oxidation. I googled all of the fining agents and I believe Joseph has my answer. And of course it's on the way. I'll let y'all know if it works. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2012)

Tony, Joseph has a good answer if it really needs fixing. Polychlar can work wonders on oxidation, expecially in whites. I fixed a whole barrel of a nice white a few years ago with some. Anna Katherine Mansfield of Cornell told me about it and it worked wonders. It takes a while to clear but not long after using it. I would try a small batch first before doing the whole barrel if it was me.

Also I think Dan meant hydrogen sulfide not sufur dioxide.


----------



## Flem (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought SO2 was the smell/gas given off from potassium metabisulfite (K-meta) whereas H2S or hydrogen sulfide is the rotten egg/sock smell. Are you thinking you were using too much K-meta?


----------



## tonyt (Jan 14, 2012)

Update on the oxidized tasting CC Yakima Syraz. The wine had been resting in glass carboy for 5 or 6 days. Sampled the not yet treated wine, smells not bad. Smell again, can't find much if any off smell. Taste, fine, not bad at all. So I let it sit a few more days. Now after about 10 days in glass I bottled. I did not use the Polyclar since I can't detect any off smell or taste. I don't know what happened or what the smell and taste that I thought was oxidation was. I marked a split to taste in April and June to see if I did the right not fining again. So now I have a bottle of Polyclar in my emergency wine kit.


----------

